# Reducing board without being obnoxious?



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

There's this facility I have just loved since I was 13 years old. (In college now.) I'm finally going to be getting my own horse and will be paying every cent. Since I AM a college student and only work part time, I need to cut expenses as much as possible.

This place is someone's backyard. One large tack room accomadates everyone. The whole property is only about 2 acres. There is a single wash rack, round pen, and good size pasture. All horses get rotated on pasture. Then there is a quality arena. All of this I have full access to. Stalls are 12 x 24 so very large. It isn't fancy, not a 'show' barn, but the ONLY place with spacious stalls (most are 12 x 12) and actual turn-out. I love that. Stalls are fully covered. 

The board is 250$ a month with hay, full care, and full access to the whole facility. I would appreciate it to be 150-175$ a month. I would do self care, and could even do chores around the facility. (Turn out horses, bring them in, scrub out water buckets, help feed, etc.) I am also not using them as a trainer, but rather my friend, as she is more experienced and is helping me finish my horse for free and offering me lessons at 15$ for an hour. (I do hunters (flat) and competing, they are more Western. Plus, lessons there are 40$ for 45 mins.) 
?
How do I ask for this and get it without being obnoxious? I don't want to be that petty/mooching horse owner that is aggravating. I just want the best at the most reasonable cost and willing to work for it. I want to volunteer there for a couple months before I get my horse. Do you think this will lay the 'foundation'? 

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

IMO, in my neck of the woods, feeding your horse grain and hay and caring for it would exceed the $175/mo you wish to pay. Plus if there is no profit for the property owner, whats the reason for her to board? I used to pay $500 for full board. $175 in my area gets you pasture board, and am feeding but you buy feed and hay. Keep that in mind


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would just say that you really like the facility and are wondering if you can work off some of your board [although I wouldn't put in a dollar amount]. No reason to make it complicated. If they get offended, the people are far too sensitive anyway, lol.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I am guessing my post wasn't very clear. The 175$ is for the stall and the hay. Hay is about 70$ a month but much cheaper if you bulk, which this place does. So the cost of hay is about 50$. So paying just for the stall is 125$. The facility won't be paying supplements, grain, bedding, etc. I am also wanting to work that off. Not just have it handed to me because I feed, groom, muck, etc my own horse. 

I'd be willing to 7 hours a week for this person (totaling about 30 hours a month) in exchange for that extra 75$ off per month. As I said mucking the other stalls, feeding, whatever. If a few days a week she'd like me to muck all the stalls with mine or help feed when I am out there I'm fine with that, too, instead of specific hours.

The question is basically getting lower board while benefitting the barn owner. I hope that clears some things up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You most certainly can ask if they'll do reduced board for work. If they say no, then they say no.

You're not really doing them any favors by adding another horse to their barn. IF they're looking for help and agree to your suggestion, just make sure you don't flake out on your duties.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

Do I just flat out ask, or is there a nice, not mooch-y way to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Just ask in a friendly way. Like "Hey, I love this barn and I was wondering if I could work off some board?" or something less awkward than that...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What I said still applies. Ask them if you can work off some of the board. It's as simple as that.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's another... do you ask over the phone while discussing, or tour the facility FIRST, then bring it up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would tour and ask in person.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok last question, what is the best way to make it sound good for her? This deal is great for me (and her) but how do I convey that? It seems many a times barn owners deny because there is nothing really good for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You are making this very complicated, hun. All you have to do is say, "Would you consider letting me work off some of my board?" If she says no, she's gonna say no whether you ask "perfectly" or not. And there's nothing wrong with asking.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

laughing said:


> Ok last question, what is the best way to make it sound good for her? This deal is great for me (and her) but how do I convey that? It seems many a times barn owners deny because there is nothing really good for them.


What makes you think the deal will be 'great' for her? Money in hand is the best thing, not trading board for services from someone they don't know and have no idea if that person is even reliable.

In any case, you can't MAKE someone give you reduced board. All you can do is ask as politely as possible. If the answer's no, it's no.

Besides, if you're that tight on finances, what happens if an emergency comes up? Because they do. Are you going to expect the BO to pay for your vet call? That would be very unfair.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> What makes you think the deal will be 'great' for her? Money in hand is the best thing, not trading board for services from someone they don't know and have no idea if that person is even reliable.
> 
> In any case, you can't MAKE someone give you reduced board. All you can do is ask as politely as possible. If the answer's no, it's no.
> 
> Besides, if you're that tight on finances, what happens if an emergency comes up? Because they do. Are you going to expect the BO to pay for your vet call? That would be very unfair.


I was wondering that too. It doesn't usually benefit the BO at all. Unless they are short staffed, and even then, it's a risk.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

laughing said:


> There's this facility I have just loved since I was 13 years old. (In college now.) I'm finally going to be getting my own horse and will be paying every cent. Since I AM a college student and only work part time, I need to cut expenses as much as possible.
> 
> This place is someone's backyard. One large tack room accomadates everyone. The whole property is only about 2 acres. There is a single wash rack, round pen, and good size pasture. All horses get rotated on pasture. Then there is a quality arena. All of this I have full access to. Stalls are 12 x 24 so very large. It isn't fancy, not a 'show' barn, but the ONLY place with spacious stalls (most are 12 x 12) and actual turn-out. I love that. Stalls are fully covered.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know where you are in AZ but I charged more for board than $250 when I lived in Catalina back in 2004. I had 24 X 36 mare motel corrals, fed 3X day and had no arena, no on site tack storage for the boarders. I had 5 acres and turned the horses out on that, but there was nothing even remotely like a pasture on the place. Everything was kept spotless and the horses were well cared for but it was certainly not what you'd call a high end barn. 

So, IMO, if you're only paying $250/mo for all that.......SSSSHHHHHH don't remind them because they might realize they need to raise their board rates. :lol:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not sure that you are doing them a favor at all. They take boarders because they want the income from doing that, and while you would be helping with the amount of work they have to do, you are also taking up space that another full paying boarder could use. 
It's up to the barn owner if they are interested or not, all you can do is ask.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I am cutting expenses to open savings more. Not being cheap and barely making a budget! And I have NO problem going into debt, having to cut things out of my personal budget, or even selling things to make an emergency bill. But I have worked that out and have an already established savings account in case something comes up immediately after purchasing. Saving and regular vet bills are already worked into expenses. If I can't work it off, I can pay 250-300$ for the board and hay. It isn't a problem. It'd just be nice! 

And my second choice is 300$ a month for indoor climate controlled stalls, turn out, a fully covered arena, tack room, hay, etc (so many amenities) at a show barn. It isn't my top because the barn I am asking about is only about 6 miles from me, the second choice is the next town over. 250$ isn't a 'steal', but I good price most definitely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: wow... i wish full board was 250 where I live. Full board at my stable with a 12X12 stall and a few hours a week of turnout (IF the weather is nice), a ginormous indoor arena (but no outdoor) and 2 showers with hot and cold water, is 500$. And that's a good price. Other places are even more! SOme less but they can be found deep in the middle of nowhere... and I live in the city.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

A lot of places here are around 600$. It just depends on what breed, discipline, and how serious you are. If you are into Arabians (like myself), do English (like myself), and did youth nationals (one thing I don't), then you're looking generally at a minimum of 500$. 

It's just because I don't mind working, don't seriously show (I do small and schooling shows), and have very cheap lessons. One friend of mine pays over 400$ just in LESSONS per month. Scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I board at a barn much like you are describing. The Bo has now become my best friend. She is always looking for reliable (KEY WORD!) people to help do chores when she goes away, is busy with kids activities, etc. She has never mixed boarder with worker, to my knowledge, and I am sure that may complicate things. I am the only boarder who does chores, but that is because we are friends, not for any $$. YOu asked how it benefits the BO, and this would be how. Having a barn and boarding horses is a 24/7 job. Sometimes people want a break, or just need help with picking out pastures, cobwebbing, other things that keep the barn nice. Personally, I would visit the barn, talk to the BO and see if she sees this as a situation that might interest her. There are, obviously, others who really depend on the $$ and would rather do the work themselves. The worst she can say is no. I will also say that the going pay for chores, at least here is about $10/hr. So, if you can work 30 hours a month, you might have a better chance of the work at the bigger show barn. $500-300=200. Just a thought.

I am also pretty concerned that you are cutting the finances awfully close and may not be really realistic about costs. Perhaps you could look into a lease of some sort? I think you are not looking at this without the bias of "I want one.". JMHO.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I explained in my last post that it isn't barely making budget, and I already have a savings fund. I can pay full board, I would rather save where I can! If I can save 75$ that can be added into the savings fund, buy a new blanket, etc. It isn't imperative for the board to be at that price to have a horse for me.

That makes a lot of sense. They only keep 10-ish horses, which isn't a lot to manage. But a barn with 20+ horses may very well be willing to help pay. Or I could advertise my services directly to boarders and use that money to help pay off board. Hmm... it is definitely worth considering. I could even work at 2 to 3 barns for a little bit each week for assisted 'dirty' chores or working when help is short. Thank you for bringing that up! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If I read this correctly, you dont have a horse yet? I think most of us want to dive into owning a horse with out thinking of the future. You have no idea how your life will be after college. How much time will you actually have to ride after classes, your part time job, and working off board? I think you might be getting in over your head, especially if you can only board for 150-175 a month IMO. I've seen this happen a lot and people have to sell the horse or they do poorly in school. Just something to think about.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

i just read your post right before mine...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

When I moved my horse to a different barn, the first time I met with the BO we discussed price, amenities, etc, and I just straight up asked if she would be willing to have a boarder work off some board. She knew I worked at another Stable, so I'm not afraid of getting dirty and really helping out. She was also looking for someone to help out when she and a few boarders/riders are off at shows, and I became that person. You just have to be honest with them about what exactly you're looking to help out with and how much you are looking to possibly work off (if they ask). For me, it ended up very well.. My guy is now used as a lesson horse and I feed everytime I go ride (3-4x a week) and feed on weekends when she is out of town. Regular board is $350, they are all out on 100 acres 24/7 with feedings 2x a day, and I am paying $200. If there is something my horse needs done, say have an ointment put on him, she is willing to do that for me when I cannot make it out.

EDIT: I am also a college student just trying to save some money so I completely understand where you're coming from.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

laughing said:


> I explained in my last post that it isn't barely making budget, and I already have a savings fund. I can pay full board, I would rather save where I can! If I can save 75$ that can be added into the savings fund, buy a new blanket, etc. It isn't imperative for the board to be at that price to have a horse for me.
> 
> That makes a lot of sense. They only keep 10-ish horses, which isn't a lot to manage. But a barn with 20+ horses may very well be willing to help pay. Or I could advertise my services directly to boarders and use that money to help pay off board. Hmm... it is definitely worth considering. I could even work at 2 to 3 barns for a little bit each week for assisted 'dirty' chores or working when help is short. Thank you for bringing that up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now, the voice of a mom....please do not advertise on Craigslist.......I am sure you know that. You might think about posting something in tack shops, bulletin boards at barns, etc. If you do English would you also be capable of things like excercising, braiding, clipping, etc? If so advertise that too, but probably not in the same add. How about like a "petsitting" type thing for Bo's? All sorts of possibilities, just be careful. Your friend may also know some people who are looking for help if she is in the area.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Where in AZ do you live? Man, you are describing some wonderful stuff (the barn with an indoor, etc.) and where I live in AZ we don't have that for as cheap!!

Anyway, I see nothing wrong with asking for a "discount" by working everything off yourself. I do that. I boarded somewhere first where we fed and cleaned half of the time and our board was only $175/ month, and that included hay, large stall, pasture turnout, wash rack, tack room, and use of an arena. We ended up moving about a year later because the arena there was a neighborhood arena and I had to be with a resident in order to ride, and finding somebody to ride with was proving to be a challenge. 

We ended up moving to practically the next street over. When we toured the place we flat out told the BO that we couldn't afford to pay that much. We told them how we worked off board at our previous place and we were there for about 1 1/2 years, so we had experience working. They ended up taking about $150 total off of our board for 2 horses. I have found that when you are honest up front about your intentions and have proof that you are capable of working, BOs are willing to work with you, too.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in the valley, but looking at boarding around Queen Creek/Chandler area, MUCH cheaper! 

Since I won't be boarding for another 1-3 months, I think volunteering or working at that barn before hand to show I am reliable, responsible, and able to work may help quite a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You never know what can be arranged until you ask, but I think if I was a BO I would be a little bit suspicious of a new person who was trying to talk down her board.

I suppose it depends on what the pressure is like on space there, as well as if they want/need help, if they don't need any help then they may become wary of you if they have other people who are not worrying about reducing costs up front, it just seems an odd way to start a relationship to me.

But as I say unless you ask you'll never know, just be prepared for any outcome.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I am trying to tour the place tonight, and won't ask for reduction. I want to get to know her, get the feel, and meet the horses. I will ask for a volunteer position to be more integrated before I need the stall to see what she says. 

If I like it there after spending a few weeks there, and I find that they do need excessive help, then I will ask if I can continue chores for lowered board. If it's a no and I like the place, then it's fine, I can do work elsewhere to help lower it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you need to approach the BO as tho applying for a job. Straight up. You get paid so much an hour and you just pay your board as always. She may be glad of help. Because she is a business she may be able to claim your wages, if she wants to pay for help. You would need to agree to so many hours per week and her expectations of what you'd be doing.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't get over last night, unfortunately. She's very hard to get a hold of. I don't know if she works, doesn't check emails often, or doesn't respond to unknown numbers or what. I hope she isn't like this for her boarders...

I will approach it as a job. I will separate the board and the work. I want to do self care, so hopefully asking for a mild reduction on that won't be a big deal? 

I'll tell you how it goes when I finally get to tour the place and meet her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

laughing said:


> I didn't get over last night, unfortunately. She's very hard to get a hold of. I don't know if she works, doesn't check emails often, or doesn't respond to unknown numbers or what. I hope she isn't like this for her boarders...
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you call or e-mail? What was your approach?


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I did both. I called first, then emailed. I'm going to call again today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

laughing said:


> I did both. I called first, then emailed. I'm going to call again today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And what was your approach?


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

The call was asking about board, the email asked if any volunteer spots were open (I need it for school anyhow so I told her that), and then asked if there was room for another boarder because I was considering boarding there. I don't think she knows the email and phone call were both me, though. Unless she connects names well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just want to point out that if you told her you need volunteer hours for school, it is unlikely the BO will let you use those volunteer hours to work off your board.


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

It wasn't my intention for that. I won't need board until around December. In a month I will discuss that.  

Right now I just want to know the place, the people, and how it is run. Another place I liked I showed up excited, and it turned out kids run the place! They wear flip flops, sandals, shorts, barely shirts and just take horses out Willy-nilly to ride or do something. The place was also a dump. Garbage, junk, clutter, etc where all over. It isn't a place I want to be a part of, but the pictures online were beautiful, friendly, and inviting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

FINALLY got a reply... 

I simply asked if there was board, it was a straight no, then after she took a moment she told me there wouldn't be any within anytime soon. Apparently there is only 8 stalls, but about 12 horses. Obviously some are on pasture board! 

You win some and lose some, right? Time to look for another place...


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, just quickly called up another place. Owner answered IMMEDIATELY. Was very nice and warming as well. He said rates start at 235$ and that's for a stall, plus there are 4 turn outs so the horses still get pasture!  It is about the same distance as the other place, except opposite direction of where I head to school, so I will need full-care. He described the place and said there are round pens, wash racks, etc. Seems like a nice place. They offer lessons and training as well which makes me feel like it is a larger place.

Going to tour it tonight! Whoop! Hopefully this place is nice!


----------



## laughing (Oct 1, 2011)

I went over there... NO LIGHTS! It was a fruitless trip. I'll try and make it out Saturday during the day. I have a few more people by my school I want to try. It'd be nice between classes to get a ride in.


----------

